# Leaking issue from the pipe



## JamesForth (Jul 11, 2016)

I have a leaking issue from a pipe in the wall behind my washer and dryer. There is a round steel plate on the wall a bit below eye-level (I assume the placement is intentional), and moisture has started seeping into the Sheetrock from behind it. I took the plate off, and there is a capped plumbing pipe there. Has anyone ever heard of this? I've been in this house for four years now, and bought it new. I'm wondering if tightening the cap is the answer. But if that is the answer, I would think it would have started a long time ago.


----------



## north star (Jul 11, 2016)

*~ & ~*


James,

Welcome to The Building Codes Forum !

When you say "capped plumbing", how exactly is it capped ?
A cap with threads that can be tightened, ...glued on pvc,
a threaded pvc cap, ...soldered copper, other ?


*~ & ~*


----------



## cda (Jul 11, 2016)

Welcome James!!


----------



## cda (Jul 11, 2016)

JamesForth said:


> I have a leaking issue from a pipe in the wall behind my washer and dryer. There is a round steel plate on the wall a bit below eye-level (I assume the placement is intentional), and moisture has started seeping into the Sheetrock from behind it. I took the plate off, and there is a capped plumbing pipe there. Has anyone ever heard of this? I've been in this house for four years now, and bought it new. I'm wondering if tightening the cap is the answer. But if that is the answer, I would think it would have started a long time ago.



Pipe for future use?

I take it you have hot and cold outlets??

Maybe they were going to put a outside water faucet and did not?

It was Friday when they plumbed that area??

The steel plate might be a nail plate, so people do not nail the water pipe.


What kind of pipe, plastic, copper, pex, and what color?

About what size ?


----------



## fatboy (Jul 11, 2016)

Sounds like a cleanout cover, and the clean out cap, most likely threaded. I supposed it could be the cleanout leaking, make expanding and contracting over the years with hot/cold water. Nothing to lose by removing it, and re-Teflon tape the threads, or apply thread sealant.

Welcome!


----------



## conarb (Jul 11, 2016)

I often put capped off gas pipes behind electric dryers so someone can install a gas dryer in the future, but never at eye-level, down about a foot off the floor.  Can you tell if the leak is coming from the pipe?


----------



## linnrg (Jul 11, 2016)

water hammer chambers were commonly stubbed up via pipe extensions. In that instance you would see two stub ups with caps.  Round steel plate - mysterious? PIctures would help


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 18, 2016)

James,
Not sure of the location in the house. Was the plate round and made of chrome? Sounds like a clean-out plug that's not sealed and something is draining from above is my guess, kitchen or bath set above? Rain water getting around the flashing, maybe if evidence shows drain marks above the clean-out?
pc1


----------



## HForester (Jul 26, 2016)

Take  photo and upload. This will explain everything to us.


----------



## watai0102 (Jul 5, 2017)

I also think you can take a photo


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm confused, is this still an open issue, did he ever provide more clarification?


----------



## fatboy (Jul 10, 2017)

Nah, hit and run...........from his history, (3 posts) he hasn't checked in for 49 weeks, also had a problem with a backyard pool, and curious about gutter protection. 

I suspect an unambitious spammer.............


----------

